# Website with online ordering? Anyone?



## silas (May 14, 2007)

Im new here ... Hello !

I'm looking for advice on restaurant websites which can handle online ordering & was wondering if anyone can share advice / experiences ...

Can anyone recommend a developer?

Anyone any idea on costs & expected return?

Will anyone bother to use it?

Also ... im in the UK, so i guess i need a uk supplier?? Or perhaps not?

I spotted this LunchQ - Online Ordering Websites for Delis, Sandwhich Bars and Business Catering Services. (EDIT - WOW I DONT KNOW WHY THE LINK DID THAT) which looks like exactly the kind of thing i'm looking for ... but they only do online ordering for sandwich shops & delis because they say the order levels are miles higher.

Any help much apprectiated.

Thanks

Silas


----------



## silas (May 14, 2007)

The ordering and demo site look very similar on this ... The Online Waiter - Online Ordering For Restaurants, Takeaways and Caterers


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello,

If by developer you mean a person to design a web site, or customize software, then no, they don't need to be in the UK. However, it is nice to work with people that may understand your particular market. 

If you mean the "whole package" then you need to understand how many different parts there are. The real question here is "What do you need to do?" Do you have a web site already? Is the restaurant open? 

"Ok people you have to tell me these things, I've been frozen for thirty years. Throw me a frickin bone here. I'm the boss. need the info."
DR Evil

Certainly average people are warming up to the idea of using the internet for daily business. The novelty may be gone but, ordering on the net is here to stay. As for it being cost effective my knee jerk reaction is NO. It will be a money loser, at first. Of course, knowing WHAT you were doing would help.


----------

